# 2009 Outback 21Rs Travel Trailer



## shelty

Hello everyone.

The time has come to sell our Outback and let someone else create some new memories with it.

Trailer is very clean and loaded with many extras needed to get your camping adventures started!

*2009 Outback 21RS Travel Trailer*

Length @23ft., Width 8 ft., Height @10 ft.

Expands to 27' with rear slide for queen bed.

Original owner, non-smoking.

Everything works. No roof leaks or delamination, ever!

Trailer is very clean both inside and out!

*Outside:*

Fold down stove with hot/cold water faucet/sink (never used)

Diamond plate stone guard

4 scissor stabilizer jacks (front and rear)

Ultra 3502 electric tongue jack (2 years old)

Two propane tanks

One heavy duty RV battery

50-gallon fresh water tank

30-gallon gray tank

30-gallon black tank

Bicycle door for storage

14' awning

Steplight, hitch light, brighter outdoor lights (both sides)

King low profile HDTV bat wing antenna

Exterior TV bracket with cable jack

Cambi combination lock on storage door

Master Lock exterior key box (Secure storage for extra keys)

Some decal fading

*Inside*: Ducted propane heater

Air Conditioning

Oven, microwave, refrigerator, 3 burner stove with fan

Sleeps eight (according to the brochure)

One set of bunk beds in front

Folding couch (Additional portable table for couch)

Dinette converts to bed for two

Matching comforter, pillows, and floor mats

Flat screen TV with DVD player

Radio with CD player (Plays both inside & out)

Wheel covers (4)

Sewer hose

Additional smaller modifications not listed

Questions, interest, please email [email protected]

Located in Western Michigan

Original MSRP $23,374

Selling for $9,995 including Equal-i-zer hitch and bars

I will remove this posting when sold.


----------



## TXJax

Is this still for sale?


----------

